# Crested Gecko!



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

how cool!!!! I've always been fascinated by them too, be sure to share photos of it!!!!!!!!


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

My neighbor has one! He is the cutest little thing! She has had all sorts of animals over the years. She got him from a good reptile shop as a tiny baby, and he didn't look like much, but has transformed into a beautiful rusty color, with the huge crests, and eyes that look fake! She said the downside is that they are nocturnal. She feeds some store bought formula, baby food and small crickets. She is very happy with him.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

You should message Chewbecca on Chazhound. She has many geckos..Crested and otherwise  She has quite a few pics there of them as well


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a crested gecko and two leopard geckos. They are such great animals to keep, and I plan on buying more.

Here is my male, Peanut. I have had him over a year.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, it's too bad they're nocturnal, but I'm not home during the day very much to enjoy them, so it works out for the best.

Thanks Grab, I will message her. 

Silverpoodle, your Peanut is gorgeous. I love his morph...is he referred to as a blonde flame?? The first picture is priceless!! I cannot wait to get mine!!

What size terrarium do you have your guy in?


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, Peanut is a blonde flame. When he is fired up his brown color looks almost black. It contrasts nicely with the light markings.

Peanut is living in an 18"x18"x24" Zoo Med brand vivarium. The volume of the tank is about 33 gallons. That may seem a little big, but he uses every inch of it.

I would highly recommend Pangeareptile.com for info on these guys. The forum members are very experienced with Rhacodactylus geckos.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I'm currently signed up on the Repashy forum. I really like that size of viv. I hope I can find one at the reptile expo in Feb. What substrate do you use? I was going to start with paper towels and then move to sphagnum. 

Blonde flame is my absolute favourite morph. More pictures please ?


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

Repashy is a very good forum too. 

I am currently using coconut fiber (Eco Earth brand). I plan to switch to an organic potting soil soon, as I will be growing live plants in the viv. Paper towels work well for juvenile geckos. It helps you keep track of their eating easier.

I have some more pictures, but I am not a good photographer.
Here he is the day I brought him home.









Around Christmas last year. Probably weighed about 10 grams. His markings were more vivid at that age.









The rest are more recent.



























I can try to post some pictures of his viv tomorrow if you want.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

He is SO awesome!!!!

I would love more pics of his viv if possible! 

I want to grow live plants as well, but being so new to everything, I feel it might be best for me to just start off with fake and then work my way up to live ones. 

I want to get started right away, but I'm going away with my bf for two weeks in May, and do not feel comfortable leaving it in the care of my family. Ugh...June is soo far away...


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long to post these. Here are some pictures of Peanut's vivarium.










Closer view of the upper part. These are fake plants held on by suction cups. The twisty vine is also fake, but some of the branches are real cuttings from maple trees.









Closer view of the lower part. This plant growing on the viv floor is a live heart-leaf philodendron. The clear soap tray is where I put his food. 









Peanut is resting in the philodendron.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Peanut is awesome!!!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

The first photo of him peaking out of the foliage is really, really adorable. I think next time my son asks can he have a tortoise, or a toad, or... I may have to relent with a crested Gecko suggestion.


----------

